
Amsterdam taxi drivers plan an attack on Uber HQ - tnolet
https://nltimes.nl/2018/03/05/dutch-taxi-drivers-planning-attack-uber-report
======
UniHacker
The taxi sector in Amsterdam is very much like the mafia, so this isn't really
surprising. Taxi drivers in Amsterdam are known for intimidating competitors
and extorting tourists. See for instance:
[http://www.at5.nl/artikelen/155696/taximaffia](http://www.at5.nl/artikelen/155696/taximaffia)

